# Any recordings of the WTC on clavichord?



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

The thread about whether the WTC deserves to be on the first tier has driven me to listen to Richter's recording on piano. But I like the sound of the clavichord almost as much as the piano sound (and significantly better than the harpsichord sound). So do you know any recordings of the WTC (especially book 2) on clavichord? Thanks in advance.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If you search on "well-tempered clavier recording on clavichord" you'll get several Amazon hits. You can check them out to see if they're what you're looking for.

I seem to recall that one of Bach's sons (CPE?) recalled that the old man often played the P&Fs on his clavichord.


----------



## UniversalTuringMachine (Jul 4, 2020)

Kennth Gilbert's harpsichord version should satisfy you. It's very good.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

ORigel said:


> The thread about whether the WTC deserves to be on the first tier has driven me to listen to Richter's recording on piano. But I like the sound of the clavichord almost as much as the piano sound (and significantly better than the harpsichord sound). So do you know any recordings of the WTC (especially book 2) on clavichord? Thanks in advance.


Jaroslav Tuma; Ralph Kirkpatrick; Colin Tilney (Bk 1); parts of Daniel Chorzempa.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Colin Tilney's collection used several instruments including a clavichord.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> Jaroslav Tuma; Ralph Kirkpatrick; Colin Tilney (Bk 1); parts of Daniel Chorzempa.


And parts of Robert Levin (both books) as well as parts of Anthony Newman's book 2.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

larold said:


> Colin Tilney's collection used several instruments including a clavichord.


As Mandryka noted, Tilney recorded Book One on clavichord. Can't remember if he used multiple clavichords, but I think not. He also doesn't use equal temperament and sequences them based on the circle of fifths.


----------

